# String vergleichen:Platzhalter für bel. Zeichen



## Guest (29. Mai 2008)

Hi,

habe da mal eine Frage zum vergleichen String.

Wie kann ich prüfen ob ein Text ein Leerzeichen + Irgendwas dahiner hat?
Also String.equals(" "+%)

Wie ist also der Platzhalter für beliebe Zeichen den den Leerzeichen?


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2008)

. ist der Platzhalter, aber bei equals geht das nicht, das ist für die Klassen Pattern + Matcher gedacht,
informiere dich mal zu 'Reguläre Ausdrücke'


----------



## ARadauer (29. Mai 2008)

startsWith

oder mit regex


----------



## The_S (29. Mai 2008)

Mal wieder mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen  ?


```
public class Test {

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		System.out.println(test("Hallo Test"));
		System.out.println(test("Hallo"));
		System.out.println(test("Hallo "));
	}
	
	private static boolean test(String t) {
	
		int i = t.indexOf(' ');
		return i != -1 && i + 1 < t.length();
	}
}
```


----------



## xdavidx (29. Mai 2008)

```
public class Patterntest {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		String a = "Yooo regex ist cool            ";
		String b = " Yooo regex ist cool";
		String c = " Yooo-44";
		
		System.out.println(Pattern.matches(".+([ ]+)$", a)); //true
		System.out.println(Pattern.matches(".+([ ]+)$", b)); //false
		System.out.println(Pattern.matches(".+([ ]+)$", c)); //false
		
	}

}
```

Nun weißt du das zb a, nur der Text von a hinter cool noch viele leerzeichen hat!

Regex:
. = beliebiges Zeichen
+ = wiederholung 1 oder mehr
() = optik
[ ] = leerzeichen in klammern 
$ = zeilenende

vlg


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Mai 2008)

xdavidx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> () = optik
> ...


 :shock:


----------

